# R Waterfords good bikes?



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

*My first Waterford-*

Put money down on one yesterday 8) It was a specal order for someone else that didn't want it. I test road it last fall (while looking for a Gunner), but didn't have the cash for it then. Yesterday was my B-day, and the wife said "New Bike", and I had to go see if it was still there. Sure enough it was, and now it has a SOLD sign on it. Hope to get fitted/pick it up on Sunday...

RS14 with Ultegra, & Bonranger wheels. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic, I'll break out the SLR for some good pics when it gets home...


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice score! Waterfords have a well deserved reputation as world class bikes. I've had my RS-22 for three years, and it's by far my favorite.

Last June, I rode it from San Francisco to Los Angeles over seven days.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Solid bike. Solid company. Solid employees.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Scooper said:


> Nice score! Waterfords have a well deserved reputation as world class bikes. I've had my RS-22 for three years, and it's by far my favorite.
> 
> Last June, I rode it from San Francisco to Los Angeles over seven days.


i think i saw that bike on the ride. there were only a few waterfords from what i could remember. which one was yours? i remember pink, gold, purple and red/white ones. 

waterfords are nice bikes. wifey loves hers and my cx bike is a lot of fun.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

moschika said:


> i think i saw that bike on the ride. there were only a few waterfords from what i could remember. which one was yours? i remember pink, gold, purple and red/white ones.


This one.  Reynolds 953 stainless and brazed by Dave Wages.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

you must've kept that in your tent. i need to go thru my pix and see if i got one with it in it.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Scooper said:


> This one.  Reynolds 953 stainless and brazed by Dave Wages.


OOH DANG-

Nice bike!


----------

